# Gentoo Wiki (de): Nachrichten

## astaecker

Moin,

ich habe mal den Monat im deutschen Gentoo Wiki zusammengefasst: Gentoo Wiki Statistik III

Dies soll auch ein bisschen Werbung fürs Wiki sein, da die Artikel meinesachtens mittlerweile aktuell und informativ sein sollten. Bin für Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen.Last edited by astaecker on Mon Aug 15, 2011 6:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Interessant .. ich wusste gar nicht, dass das Wiki noch aktiv lebt. Ich weiss zwar, dass bisweilen massiv von der Verwendung des Wikis abgeraten wird, aber das da trotzdem noch Leute Arbeit investieren war/ist mir neu.

Wenn da die alten Böcke (die angeblich drin sind, habs nie überprüft) raus sind, sollte man vielleicht etwas Arbeit auf Werbung verschwenden  :Wink: 

----------

## astaecker

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Wenn da die alten Böcke (die angeblich drin sind, habs nie überprüft) raus sind, ...

 

Habs versucht.

----------

## misterjack

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Wenn da die alten Böcke (die angeblich drin sind, habs nie überprüft) raus sind

 

Wikitypisch kann bei sowas jeder mitmachen  :Smile: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Wer investiert schon gerne Arbeit in ein Wiki, von dem einem die meisten abraten und das schonmal einen schwersten Datenverlust erlitten hat?

Die Idee mit dem offiziellen Gentoo-Wiki ist ja mal wieder im Startup verreckt.

----------

## misterjack

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Wer investiert schon gerne Arbeit in ein Wiki, von dem einem die meisten abraten

 

Finde den Fehler. Das was andere sagen, einfach glauben oder die Mängel abstellen, von den andere abraten? Haben die Abratenden überhaupt ordentliche Argumente oder trollen sie nur? Von nichts kommt nichts in einem Wiki und wenn jeder nur abrät, ist kaum jemand mehr da, um Content zu erstellen.

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> schwersten Datenverlust erlitten hat?

 

Daraus wurde gelernt:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Gentoo_Linux_Wiki:Backup

----------

## cryptosteve

Ob es ernsthafte Argumente sind, weiss ich nicht. Das war zumeist im deutschsprachigen IRC und ist zugegebenermaßen auch schon ein paar Monate her.

Aber ich habe bei Linux schon soviel lebendige Projekte sterben sehen, dass ich gewiss keine Zeit in ein bereits totgesagtes Projekt investiere.

Wenn das Wiki dann doch nicht so tot ist, greift mein erstes Argument wieder: es fehlt an Werbung und Fürsprache. Und wie ich bereits sagte, wusste ich nicht, dass das Wiki überhaupt noch aktiv lebt - wer editiert schon gerne tote Seiten?  :Smile: 

----------

## astaecker

Es ist wieder ein Monat vorbei, so dass ich die Aktivitäten im deutschen Gentoo Wiki zusammengefasst habe:

Gentoo Wiki Statistik IV

----------

## disi

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Es ist wieder ein Monat vorbei, so dass ich die Aktivitäten im deutschen Gentoo Wiki zusammengefasst habe:
> 
> Gentoo Wiki Statistik IV

 

Schon krass was ihr das gemacht habt in den letzten Monaten, such mal "Gentoo radeon BARTS"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## astaecker

Es ist wieder ein Monat vorbei, so dass ich die Aktivitäten im deutschen Gentoo Wiki zusammengefasst habe:

Gentoo Wiki Statistik V

----------

